# Half Way through



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

I'm half way through. I'd have to say that Day 4 was the hardest to keep doing. I sailed through Day 1, 2, and 3... but it's taken me like a month and a half to finish Day 4. Do people usually have this problem with Day 4? It was a struggle every night to turn it on.Also... I know that ALL of my IBS problem is mental.. that is... it was brought on by personal trauma. One day my stomach got so tied up in knots because of the stress that I was going through that I got a really bad attack of D, but I was in rush hour traffic and had to hold it forever. I think that even scar'd me somehow and that's why I have attacks. I have anxiety because I'm afraid I will have that same experience again. I'm fine as long as I stay home, but if I have to go anywhere I get majorly sick unless I take a tranquilizer.Is there another hypo CD that I can work with after the IBS one that will help with this... or is the IBS CD ideal for this situation. Please let me know... don't want to be on tranquilizers forever.I should change my name to home prisoner....


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Hi KristinChrist, I know exactly what you mean about the anxiety hitting at the mere thought of having to leave the house. Same thing happens to me -- daily -- in fact, you could call me Home Prisoner the Second!







Am not sure if you're talking about Day 4 of the HT CDs or Side 4? I'm on Day 28 and start side 4 tonight. It seems to help a little so far, hope they work for you too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Kristin.... it may be that you need to be in the care of a licensed therapist in a realtime setting. Sometimes it is not possible to engage in any level of hypnotherapy without being on a medication that is designed to help your brain "relax" so to speak so that you can be open to the therapy and focus on its benefits. If you are having difficulty focusing with the tapes, and if you have not been evaluated by a licensed realtime therapist, it might be something you need to look into.Yes, IBS can definitely be related to behavioral health disorders. Mine is. I am not afraid to admit that I have Borderline Personality Disorder, that I now engage in regular deep hypnotherapy sessions with my therapist in a private realtime setting.... and I want for you to know that you can beat this.Hope this helps, Warmly, Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

P.S. to Kristin. Tranquilizers may not be appropriate treatment for whatever behavioral health disorder you have. Antidepressants are the medication treatment of choice in the majority of cases.


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Thanks for your replies all. I tried anti depressants and I really hated them.







I like taking Xanax because I've been able to take it every once in a while for over a year now (under my psychiatrist's care) and have had no adverse side affects and haven't had to raise my dosage. It also doesn't seem addicting in such low doses and the fact that I don't take it except once or twice a week.I don't have any trouble listening to the hyponotherapy or relaxing during the session. I say I'm a prisoner, but that's not as much as the case as it was before I started the hypnotherapy. I can go to the grocery store now or family events. I still can't go to church without a Xanax for some strange reason (I think it's because I'm afraid I'm letting my husband down because he doesn't go if I don't go







) and I can't work (afraid I'll get fired if I get sick, and of course that makes me sick). It's complicated. I think in time it will get better. I am so happy with the results of hypnotherapy so far that I think if I could do hypnotherapy for anxiety with the above type of situations, I could conquer this thing! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Kristin... Xanax is not appropriate long-term treatment for behavioral health disorders... it is only a short-term crutch and it is addicting no matter what the dosage.Check out one of Tom's posts on another forum on this board to help you with understanding. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000607 And if it helps.... when I first started taking antidepressants, I also hated them and I feared them. It's Catch 22 (hope you're old enough to remember that flick)..... when your brain neurotransmitters are not functioning appropriately... you will experience more initial side effects from antidepresssants, but eventually your brain chemistry will respond and you will better be able to tolerate the medication. Also.. it is important to be properly diagnosed and get on an antidepressant that is most appropriate for you. I went through several before I discovered that I can only take one of the SSRI's.Do not be afraid to take an antidepressant on a long-term basis. DO be afraid to take one of the Benzodiazepines such as Xanax on a long term basis because it does not alter your brain chemistry as it needs to be altered... it merely masks you anxiety.I have lived this and I speak the truth. Feel free to email med and I will support you as much as I can, based on my own experiences with this.Warmly and Sincerely, Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KristinChrist, first the tapes will address this still and you have a little ways to go still, even after your done the momentum is moving forward and the tapes are ideal for this situation, although this is very gradual and may even be a work in progress that you will need to keep working on. But when your done you will see what I am talking about here.Another thing is on the tranq which I do feel can be helpful, but if you take one everytime you go out your brain expects that and gets use to it, both physically and mentally, so you might want to try working without it sometimes and lettting the brain know you will be alright going out 99 percent of the time and usally a persons then gets use more to going it on their own, and of course at other times just for the safety measures take the tranq for the help. There are more audios to listen to when you done and some a little more specific to stress and anxiety, but the IBS program is working on this in a lot of the the same ways to make changes physically and mentally, especially in regards to the symptoms and IBS and I would hold off on anything till you finnish them for a month or so. Then see where you at. That they have helped you thus far is a sign they are helping and will continue to and if after all is said and done, you need to evalute the progress and what you need to go to for the next step, meds ect, you can evalute when the time comes.Of course if there are behavioral issues you think a therapist could help with and they can really help, that maybe something to consider for the long haul.If I were you I would work slowly at leaving the house at first for short distances and then progressively out more and more and to do that without the tranq for a while, at first it will be scary perhaps, but I believe you will find the more you do it the better it gets and the more comfortable you are with it. keep the faith and be patient as they do there thing and I think you will find a reduction in many symptoms, including anxiety ect..It may help on this "I'm afraid I'm letting my husband down because he doesn't go if I don't go ) and I can't work (afraid I'll get fired if I get sick, and of course that makes me sick). It's complicated. "To really talk this out with your husband so there is not pressure if you don't do something or guilty feelings and sometimes just the communication of it all and the complexities can lift a big burden off a person and probably him as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Kristin.... Eric gave you good suggestions. Take things slowly... one step at a time. Again, don't be afraid to try a new therapy or an additional therapy if it appears as if you need it. I have been the victim of paralyzing anxiety before... so I can relate to what you are experiencing. It can be very scarey. If one day it is determined that a antidepressant is indicated for you, keep in mind that you can continue to take the Xanax while you are getting used to the antidepressant. I had to do that. I also literally had to shave the end off of the tablet of Zoloft because my body was that oversensitized. Once the antidepressant reaches therapeutic levels in your brain/body.... that oversensitization will diminish. It's very much like putting glasses on for the first time and realizing that at last you can see.Take care of yourself, We're all here to help Warmly, Evie


----------

